# Anal Glands?



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Not mine... :lol:

Tonight, as I was working on my computer, I got a waft of the nastiest smell. I looked down at my male lab and for a lack of better words, his ars was leaking.

What's your experience with this? I've read that it's natural and a good sign for dogs to do this. Is this true in your experience?

It's not the first time, but definitely the worst! He now keeps licking his ars to clean it. Is there agitation? I've read on here that someone's vet showed him how to clean/milk them...fun!

I did change his food 2 weeks ago...nothing else different. I'm about to gag! uke:

Thanks guys! Gottal love dogs...he'll probably try to lick my face yet tonight as well...not gonna happen!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Have fun with that man!

:beer:


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Mike,
Your vet will show you how to express the anal gland, but be careful, you have to be very gentle it can be easily damaged. You don't want to do that. It seems like my DD gets stinky when I don't have him outside to exercise regularly, he seems to express it himself when he runs a lot.

Wes


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Check the dog's stool. It Should always be hard, if it is soft, change foods (want a solid stool), dogs use this gland to kinda "mark piles"

I don't think it's natural for you to be able to smell his glands, only he and other dogs are able to (first thing dog smells when approaching a new dog)

It sounds like it's prob. infected.... and becuase you recently just changed foods, i think that might have caused it. keep consistent in feedings, and if you are switching, do it graciously by mixing the new and the old together for a week, weaning him slowely. just sqeeze his glands out onto a wad of toilet paper, it its ***** or bloody, then just need some meds from the vet... and will want to change foods.... Changing foods up might solve the problem...

it's not as gross as it sounds, but good luck, let me know if it was infected...


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.expertvillage.com/video/8453 ... glands.htm

it's amazing what you can find on the internet... I don't know why, but i thought i'd google for a video, and low and behold... google delivered... this shows pretty clearly, and she didn't say how often you should do this, but i've heard once or twice a years works well...


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Quit violating your dog!!

I knew your lonely but...geez...

oke:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I've seen only fear or great anxiety cause excretions. In nature fox, coyote etc.. use this as a warning to their pack mates danger is very near.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

yeah my dog has the same issue. What a nasty smell Kind of sour yet a little sweet nasty!!!

I have had the vet express the glands twice now. The last time my girlfriend took her in the vet taught her how to do it. it is really easy. A rubber glove, some lube, and some paper towels. DONT PUT YOUR FACE DIRECTLY BEHIND THE DOGS BUTT BECAUSUE YOU MIGHT GET SPRAYED WHEN YOU EXPRESS THEM!!!

Don't quote me on this but I believe the glands are 2-3 inches inside the arse and at 4 and 8 oclock. When full they will feel like a grape. Lightly massage them and the lovely substance will run out. YUMMY

Good luck!

BTW there isn't anything wrong with the dog...some dogs it is just like that.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks guys...

Whitehorse,

Thanks for the reply! I did change/mix food over about a week and a half.

I'll keep an eye on him and check his stool. I'll watch the video when I get home...not from work! Who knows what they would think of me?


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Reading this i've come to the conclusion that Some things in life are simply worth paying another to do. :lol:


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

cut'em said:


> Reading this i've come to the conclusion that Some things in life are simply worth paying another to do. :lol:


Now thats funny!

The wife is going to school to become a dentist so I figure she is closer to a vet than I am (she having a 4 yr phisyology degree..I can't even spell that word) so she gets to be the one with the rubber glove on.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Do humans have anal glands because something horrible just came out of my end!!!! dd:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Maverick said:


> Do humans have anal glands because something horrible just came out of my end!!!! dd:


If so, don't ask me to express them! 
:lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:lol: Mav.. its the taco n beer happy hour express runnin late as usual :lol: TFF


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ok there is way to much man love on this thread for me. :lol:


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Jungda has it right, my blf has the same problem. The vet also said some dogs are just like that. It costs money for the vet and if you are careful, it's not too bad to do.

My dog is on Eukanuba and her stool is good, although I'm no stool expert. I usually have to expel her glands every 3 or 4 months, she lets me know when by dragging her butt on the ground or carpet.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Do you see some build up when they need to be expelled? How much does it usually cost to get them to expel them? I have a feeling it is time for my dog to get violated! His arse has some blackish/reddish stuff on the lower part (from what that video said, 5 o'clock and 7 o'clock). It doesn't seem to be affecting him but it just doesn't look so good. He is going to be 2 in June, and I can't say I have ever had his glands expelled before. Hell I have never seen or herd of it until I saw this topic.


----------

